# RadioBike - Lima, OH C-List



## Kato (Sep 4, 2017)

It's missing the radio and I'm not sure it's actually a RadioBike but thought I'd post it up just in case, especially based on the price.......$55.00        
Just posted 2 hrs ago

https://limaohio.craigslist.org/bik/d/1956-huffy-26-radio-bike/6292437268.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2017)

I'd say the guard alone is worth more than the asking price.


----------



## Kato (Sep 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I'd say the guard alone is worth more than the asking price.




That's what I was thinking as long as the bike is legit
Some good parts there for somebody that needs them.......


----------



## catfish (Sep 4, 2017)

Good deal.


----------



## buck hughes (Sep 4, 2017)

I bought the bike.-bike is straight in original paint-serial #8H549478.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2017)

buck hughes said:


> I bought the bike.-bike is straight in original paint-serial #8H549478.
> 
> View attachment 671041



Nice score Tom. No brainer right there.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice score Tom. No brainer right there.




*AAAA-GREE!*


----------



## SCHWINN TWIN (Sep 4, 2017)

buck hughes said:


> I bought the bike.-bike is straight in original paint-serial #8H549478.
> 
> View attachment 671041



HELLO, I SAW YOU JUST BOUGHT THIS RADIO BIKE, ARE YOU GOING TO RESELL  IT?  I AM LOOKING FOR A RADIO BIKE FRAME, DON'T NEED THE TANK AND ALL, JUST NEED A CRUISER.  IF YOU ARE GOING TO SELL IT, I AM IN NEED OF A RADIO BIKE FRAME. I WAS AT MEMORY LANE WHEN YOU BOUGHT THE FULL RADIO BIKE.  THANKS FOR YOUR TIME.   KIM


----------



## partsguy (Sep 5, 2017)

A very rare 1958 model. He got a deal here!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 5, 2017)

How does that seat ride Tom?  It looks like a marshmallow!


----------



## partsguy (Sep 5, 2017)

That is a seat cover. No doubt, it MIGHT be a pristine original seat under there! this bike would have had a white saddle with red seams.


----------



## buck hughes (Sep 5, 2017)

first thing I did was take the seat off!!!!


----------

